# Best way to get drop C tuning on an 8 string?



## fungwabus117 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey yall, I'm really digging drop C right now as it is allowing me to learn certain songs (as in stuff off the new Periphery album) as well as write some cool stuff,
so I'm wondering what the best way to replicate this tuning on an 8 string would be.

Would the following be feasible: F#, C, G, C, F, A, D, E

Basically the middle 6 strings tuned to drop C, the others untouched. 

Would this bring about tension problems?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 5, 2012)

What I do at the moment is 

G C G C F A D G 

So you have a high and low G. I use an 008 for the high G and it works fine on a 27" scale, so there's no reason you shouldnt be good to go with that


----------



## fungwabus117 (Jul 5, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> What I do at the moment is
> 
> G C G C F A D G
> 
> So you have a high and low G. I use an 008 for the high G and it works fine on a 27" scale, so there's no reason you shouldnt be good to go with that



Holy fuck a low C is super low! A 27" scale is coming next week. What's your string gauge on the lowest G?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 5, 2012)

What? No the low c is normal drop C. The low G is going be a 74


----------



## fungwabus117 (Jul 5, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> What? No the low c is normal drop C. The low G is going be a 74



Oh my bad, read it wrong. Where do you buy your 74's from, do they come in a set? 74 actually isn't too thick for a low C, is it? Never had an 8 before so I'm new to the gauges and what makes sense!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 5, 2012)

fungwabus117 said:


> Oh my bad, read it wrong. Where do you buy your 74's from, do they come in a set? 74 actually isn't too thick for a low C, is it? Never had an 8 before so I'm new to the gauges and what makes sense!



Err the low g is a 74 and for the low C i use a 59. 

I just buy a regular 6 string set and buy the 008 and 74 seperately but I'm going to be ordering the following from Skip @ Circle K (again).


.079 .059 .039 .029 .020 .015 .011 .008


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 5, 2012)

Either do like Stealth, or get a huge-ass string for a low C and a low G, mirroring the two low strings in the drop C tuning, but an octave down.

I think Stealth's way of doing it is a better option for practical use.


----------



## FireInside (Jul 5, 2012)

fungwabus117 said:


> Oh my bad, read it wrong. Where do you buy your 74's from, do they come in a set? 74 actually isn't too thick for a low C, is it? Never had an 8 before so I'm new to the gauges and what makes sense!



Most of the 8 string sets come with a 74.


----------



## sage (Jul 6, 2012)

I am running G C G C F A D G also on a 25.5 - 27 fan. Gauges are .008 .011 .014 .020 .032 .040 .056 .070. Not sure how I like the tuning, but the .70 is holding the G really nicely with no flub or buzz. I find the low G to be a total pain in the dick, like it doesn't belong in any of the chords the way I would normally play them. Similarly, I find the high G weird and am having difficulty reconciling it with scalar patterns I'm 22 years familiar with. I had originally tuned it to D# for super easy "emergency" chords, but it seemed too much like cheating. I've only been rocking this tuning for a couple of days, though, so I'll probably manage to make sense of it soon enough.


----------



## sleightest (Jul 6, 2012)

I Did GGCGCFAD with the 8th string tuned up to match the 7th it was for slower grunge stoner stuff though. It was a really fun tuning for me though I'd recommend trying it.


----------



## DoubleEdgedSword333 (Mar 15, 2013)

No doubt, i'd say go for EGCGCFAD tuning if you like playing Octave E standard, or if you like F standard and would be willing to sacrifice half a step's worth of tension and drop the G, but if you're using Drop C exclusively, just use a 6, or maybe a 7 with an extra high string at the same tuning like Steph from Deftones does or Wes from Limp Bizkit.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 15, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Err the low g is a 74 and for the low C i use a 59.
> 
> I just buy a regular 6 string set and buy the 008 and 74 seperately but I'm going to be ordering the following from Skip @ Circle K (again).
> 
> ...



I was in drop C and had circle K's wound 20 for that F and k found it way too tight, like I couldn't bend at all. Something about their thinner wound strings makes them really a tight, its uncanny. Just a heads up.


----------



## Jayy (Mar 18, 2013)

for drop C i like to do 

F-A-C-G-C-F-A-D

With .82,.61,.45,.33,.24,.18,.14,.10 
30"scale

works awesome


----------

